# Potential Treatment???



## sasha1 (May 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just been browsing through my yahoo site 'In The News' Uk.
To which I found a piece dated Wed 20 May 2009, Reuters had announced that:
Cannabis Specialist GW Pharma, has said ''Cannabis extracts could be used to treat cancer, schizophrenia and diabetes.
Extracts may work as a treatment for excess fat associated with diabetes...
 I am presuming he means type 2???


Heidi


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

i would say more geared to the type 2's.


----------

